# 3 Surprising Reasons to Give Up Soda



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2012)

*3 Surprising Reasons to Give Up Soda *
By Leah Zerbe 

Soda—it’s actually grosser than you thought. You already know it’s not good for you, but these three facts could help you quit soda—cold turkey. By now, it’s probably fair to say that most Americans know soda isn’t a health-promoting drink. Over the years, the carbonated [...]
*Read More...*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome post! I havent drank that crap in 6 years


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 21, 2012)

I admit to being guilty of knocking back a Diet Coke when I just can't stomach any more water.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 21, 2012)

Haven't touched that stuff in 10 years. Saved money and lost weight


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 21, 2012)

I've cut way back over the years.

Looks like taking it down to zero consumption starts right now.

Thanks for the post Prince!


----------



## Hambone38 (Jan 22, 2012)

There's no saving me, diet coke owns me. I'm gonna need inpatient care to stop that habit.


----------



## Colestar (Jan 22, 2012)

Ahead of the game....rarely drink soda, but I do drink a ton of Crystal Lite.... which I'm sure is also bad for you!!


----------



## wheresmypants (Jan 23, 2012)

Colestar said:


> Ahead of the game....rarely drink soda, but I do drink a ton of Crystal Lite.... which I'm sure is also bad for you!!


 
Me too, I love crystal lite...

But probably 1-2 times a month i'll drink a sprite or a coke when im eating


----------



## wisco (Jan 23, 2012)

Vanilla coke zero and black cherry fresca ftfw.


----------



## Pony (Jan 23, 2012)

Colestar said:


> Ahead of the game....rarely drink soda, but I do drink a ton of Crystal Lite.... which I'm sure is also bad for you!!




x2 on that Crystal Lite!


----------



## kucz58 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good post


----------



## kucz58 (Jan 24, 2012)

Haven't touched a pop for 10 years and now I have the reasons not to touch one for another 100


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 24, 2012)

I've always been against sodas. I mean there is a reason we exhale CO2. It's poisonous to our bodies, so why would we want to put it right back in?


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 24, 2012)

Soda, blah...

Give me a diet beer, anyday!


----------



## Shillelagh (Jan 28, 2012)

I always challenge some women at work to give it up for 2 weeks, they do and lose anywhere from 3-5 lbs...but then go right back to drinking it and taking diet pills. People just kill me.


----------



## Colestar (Jan 29, 2012)

wisco said:


> Vanilla coke zero and black cherry fresca ftfw.


 
Now I'm craving a diet Fresca!!


----------



## Adam12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, soda is really not good for health. inhaling CO2 is just like inviting the thief to our home


----------



## Zabulon (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 1, 2012)

I stopped drinking soda about 2 weeks ago and upped my daily intake of cold water. Your body burns calories just to heat cold water to your body temp. So far I don't see a whole lot in the way of weight loss but I feel a helluva lot better.


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 7, 2012)

good post,I think i should give up soda.


----------



## Voices (Feb 7, 2012)

I knew there was a reason I always avioded the stuff besides the fact that it murders my throat... Glad to know we finally have science that is catching up to common sense.


----------



## savalacad (Feb 7, 2012)

Surprised me


----------



## Curt James (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm a Coke Zero abuser. Right now I'm staring down a bottle of Steaz zero calorie sparkling green tea.


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 10, 2012)

it's worth to read.


----------



## Filessika (Feb 14, 2012)

well done,thanks man.


----------



## banker23 (Feb 14, 2012)

Mexican Coke (in the glass bottle) is my bane. Fortunately it's prohibitively expensive (a buck or more for 12 oz.) so I only drink it on special occasions (couple times a month). It's the old formula that we used to have in the U.S.

Cigars are the same way...can't afford to smoke 'em often enough to be a problem (once a year maybe)


----------



## colochine (Feb 14, 2012)

Vanilla coke zero but only with Bacardi oakheart...that good good.


----------



## Nivek (Feb 15, 2012)

soga means unhealthy.


----------



## malinamartis (Feb 16, 2012)

Diet soda actually improves weight gain by as much as 41 percent. But if cutting out soda in total is too difficult, you could replace one soda per day with water. Cutting down from two per day to one can give up about a 16 pound annual loss.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Christsean (Aug 13, 2013)

Oldie but goodie!! 

High Fructose Corn Syrup, now used in preference to sugar, is associated with poor development of collagen in growing animals, especially in the context of copper deficiency. All fructose must be metabolized by the liver. Animals on high-fructose diets develop liver problems similar to those of alcoholics.

Aspartame, used in diet sodas, is a potent neurotoxin and endocrine disrupter.

Caffeine stimulates the adrenal gland without providing nourishment. In large amounts, caffeine can lead to adrenal exhaustion, especially in children.

Phosphoric acid, added to give soft drinks "bite," is associated with calcium loss.

Citric acid often contains traces of MSG, a neurotoxin.

Artificial Flavors may also contain traces of MSG.

Water may contain high amounts of fluoride and other contaminants.

Cheers!!!


----------



## sityslicker (Aug 13, 2013)

malinamartis said:


> Diet soda actually* improves weight gain* by as much as 41 percent. But if cutting out soda in total is too difficult, you could replace one soda per day with water. Cutting down from two per day to one can give up about a 16 pound annual loss.



you mean weight loss? diet soda does not make you gain weight.


----------

